# Sadie before and after



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Wanted to show everyone the before and after pictures of Sadies...utters LOL this first picture was of when i first got her
see how baggy she is?









and Sadie 3 months later with excercise and a good raw diet









all of her fur has grown back on her neck and when she came ot me her pads had been ripped off her front fet andh ave since healed nicely.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

She's looking fantastic!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow she looks so much better!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks wonderful! 

Her "udders" should go back to normal. Gunners moms were MUCH worse and she looks perfect now


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

She was lucky to have found you to take her from the previous owners, very lucky.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Fantastic. She's one lucky lady to have you taking care of her now. And look at that happy face!!!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

She is looking great!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm really glad you have her also, the poor thing. Do these people still have dogs? I hope not.

She is really looking good keep it up.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yes they do they still have the female tri bull terrier left.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow nice job 

She had...a breast reduction. LOL


----------

